# nettoyage iMac g4 "Tournesol"



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Salut,
Je voudrais savoir comment vous vous y prenez pour nettoyer un iMac g4 tournesol, notamment le ventilateur qui, on le voit depuis les trous du dessus, est couvert de poussière ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2005)

POur nettoyer sans ouvrir la boule, je prends une bombe d'air sous pression (magasin de photos, ou d'informatique, ...) et je souffle par les trous du dessus.... on retrouve alors une bonne partie de la poussière sous forme de petits tas en-dessous des trous inférieurs de la base.


----------



## Zyrol (10 Janvier 2005)

Ce n'est pas risqué de faire re-rentrer la poussière ?


----------



## jhk (10 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas risqué de faire re-rentrer la poussière ?


 Entièrement d'accord. Pour ma part, je préfère utiliser mon aspirateur, à puissance très modérée avec la brosse à poils souples : ça diminue encore la puissance d'aspiration et ça me permet de nettoyer les trous.


----------

